# Marvell 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit ethernet, cant start eth0

## flacvest

Hello all,

I've got an ASUS M3A78-T MOBO with one of these Marvell 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controllers, which looks to be a SysKonnect Yukon2 Support option in make menuconfig to yeild the "sky2.ko" module.

I am having and failure to access internet...

After 3 Days of sifting through the forums I have reached the end of my expertise level...

Anyone care to lend a hand??

Best,

flacvest

----------

## DONAHUE

please post results of the following: 

boot the newly installed system, then run:

rmmod sky2 >> /data

modprobe sky2 >> /data

ifconfig -a >> /data

ping -c 2 [ipaddress of your router] >> /data

ping -c 2 68.87.68.162 >> /data

ping -c 2 www.google.com >> /data

lspci -nnk >> /data

lsmod >> /data

reboot a linux cd or system that will provide a browser and mount the partition that contains / of the new install. then run

cat /data      

and post it here

----------

## flacvest

Hello DONAHUE,

I did a lot of forum searching, and after doing all these commands:

when eth0 disappears, 

delete with:

# rm -v /etc/udev/rules/70-persistent-net.rules

to reset all eth??? devices to eth0 and up. 

This WILL happen when switching HARDWARE.

Don't Forget.

Also, to investigate:

pciutils

lspci | less

lspci -v | less

lspci -k | less

lsmod | less

modprobe ??? | less

ls /lib/modules `uname -r` /kernel/drivers/net | less

modprobe -l | grep "net" | less

modprobe -l | grep "eth" | less

I was able to get eth0 working...

it was this gem of a command:

# rm -v /etc/udev/rules/70-persistent-net.rules

which did the trick by removing then resetting the persistent-net.rules and reconfiguring the eth2 device to eth0 allowing my networking to funciton via DHCP...

I will now do the commands you inquired on and post them for all to benefit from...

----------

## flacvest

I suppose there is another way to VERIFY what works on my system for others to benefit from??

----------

